# What's your biggest Brown?



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Just wondering what everyones biggest brown and brookie was and what you used to get it and maybe the river.(Lake runs not included)
My biggest brown was 18" on a #10 adams below tippy last summer
My biggest Brookie was 18" some garden hackle on the rifle.....Heard from people that it was a farm raised brook that was planted in that time period on the rifle, but I don't know for sure. I don't claim it when I talk because it meant nothing to me at the time. I had no clue that it was even near tropy status for a brook!!! I was 10 or 12 when it happened.
My biggest brook that meant anything to me was 11 inches. caught this year on a sulpher. what a beauty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My biggest was about 15". Caught on a night crawler during my second year of trout fishing. Gotta get out there more!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

My biggest brown was 18" from the PM. Took it on a white zonker. I've only caught a few brookies, all pretty small.


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Mine was a 13incher caught at paint creek on a saun juan worm


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

A 13in. brown at Paint Creek, it was on a worm! Wow guys, you caught alot of big brownies!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'll have to say i have the smallest trout. 7" Bronwn but hey, i don't fish for them


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

i got one worm dunking that was 18" but last weekend i landed one that was around 16" on a drake that was more of a thrill. I have caught much bigger lake browns surf fish though.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

The biggest brown I've landed so far is a 21" Caught on hex spinner on the Manistee 3 years ago. 

My biggest MI brookie is a 12" fish that I caught this year on a Brown drake spinner. Also on the Manistee. 


It seemed my avg. size was up significantly this year. Looks like the new regs are starting to have some impact!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My biggest Brown was 15in. taken on an olive woolybugger. This was one of the put and take stockers at Wixom. My biggest Brookie is 9in taken on the same fly from the AuSable. I hope to break both personal records on Mon. 7/10 when I take a crack at the Holy Waters on the AuSable.


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

My biggest brown was taken this year and prarie creek while fishing for steelhead, It was about 16inches. I caught him on a size 10 globug.
My biggest brookie was also this year. I caught him on a worm on the fox river. he was 13inches.


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

My largest Brown was taken a few years ago on the So. Br. of the Au Sable (Mason Tract) on a Mahogony Dun, 21.5 inches.
This year I got a real nice rainbow (17 inches) below Mio on a Brown Drake. I've done well on the Hex hatch on the Manistee. I fished 5 nights last week and caught some nice fish. Wensday I had a really large fish on for 3 or 4 minutes befor the hook pulled out,what a thrill. Then the very nexted night I landed two 17 inchers in the very same run. To say that I've had a good year so far would be a understatement.
You can check out a photo from the Hex hatch last year in the fishing photo section "Hex fishing on the Manistee".

Tight Lines
Ron


----------



## skipper (May 28, 2001)

About six years ago I was fishing the hex hatch on the manistee and I hit a spinner fall just right. I caught some good browns that night and the biggest was 26". I havn't caught a brown sence even close to that size but every year I go back to chase the hex. you never know.
I havn't done so well with brookies. I can't seem to catch one over 10"


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i have never really caught a big brown, but when i went to the outing i caught a few small ones. the biggest one being in the 
8-9 in. range. hopefully splitshot will concur with this. we never measured them, i knew they were to small so i just threw them back.

quix


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I caught a 15 inch this year on the Huron. One of the stocked fish in Proud Lake RA. Nice because it was two and half weeks after the opener and a month and half after the catch and release so the fish were pretty shy. Caught on a 20 elk hair caddis and 1.5 lb test. Last year, a 17 incher in Spring Mill Pond. Sight casting with a dry fly, early October and 32 degrees outside.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I have been on this "quest" for a resident brown over 20". I caught a huge brown on the Ausable about 3 years ago (hendrickson) that I measured a little over 19". Not quite 20....I am still searchin'. I wish I would have never measured that fish and just assumed it was over 20 
I used to fish piers in college and have landed lake browns over 10 lbs. Not sure if you guys are counting the lake or lake-run browns......


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

My biggest brown came on the AuSable three weeks ago on an olive sculpin at about 4pm. It measured 24". The largest brook trout came from the Jordan and estimated at 15". 

Going up to the manistee to go for a bigger brown!!!!


----------



## Mark st. (May 9, 2001)

Caught one 18" followed by a 15" within minutes during last years hex activity.
A warn night with a massive spinner fall on the Manistee just West of Grayling.
It just don't git no better!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Damn! I know who I want to go fishing with!!!!


----------



## PW (Apr 2, 2000)

Best brown ever was a 24"er from the PM while steelheading in March of 2000. 
Caught on a black stone nymph C+Ding. Best dry fly brown was a 23" manistee river fish during the hex hatch in '99. Best brook was a 17" fish caught on a panther martin spinner in the UP in '91. On a fly, my best brook was a 16"er from the North Branch of the AS in '96--on a trico, no less.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well one of my biggest was caught today... about 14". The other two big ones where about 16". Funny enough, all were caught in small streams, in SE MI, in the early morning.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Last Sept. AuSable, East of Mio, 16" on a Royal Wulff at dusk.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hey it looks like there are big browns all over the waters of michigan. my dad caught a 24 1/2 '' brown down stream from mc masters bridge a few years back. it was caught on the uglyest fly ive ever seen on a size 6-8 hook. that fly was over 20 years old from my grandfathers fly box. an i caught a 13'' brookie on a small spinner last summer in the two hearted river.


----------



## Gator (Mar 8, 2001)

I caught at least five fish over 20" during a trip to Utah last summer. The fish were caught on the lower and middle sections of the Provo River. A river I would highly recommend if you are ever out there.

We hit the green drake hatch dead on, so all of the big fish were readily taking flies. As a matter of fact, on three consecutive casts I caught browns of 22", 21" and 18" all out of the same small lie behind a log. I lost a fish that was at least 26", after first seeing it when it followed in a small rainbow I had on.

So far here in MI, the largest brown I've caught is 13" and was one of the plant fish below Proud Lake on the Huron. My largest brookie in MI was 8".


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

SFK, I think I get your drift on your post,I would like to see a few pictures but I do beleive that these guys are taking 24,25 inch browns! I might be big fish retarted but that doens't mean that they aren't getting them!
Sideshow got a pair of swine this year 25's,22's you know. I have pictures to prove that. I have pictures of my biggest browns, 26 inch lake runner and 18 inch river piglet.
Here's the reason why I started this post. I have been hearing about all these swine that have been caught in the past couple of years. I just wanted to see if maybe it is only a select few or if I am really that piss poor of an angler!
BTW I know a guy that got a 27 incher during the hex explosion! He also got several other fish over 20. talking 22's 23's etc. Saw the pics they were swine!
I totally would love to see pics of everyones big browns or natives. I can't view the picture forums so I am kinda bummin on that!(Browser limitations) Please post a few on this site to keep my blood pumpin!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Rick, get ahold of me tonight, I think i got some good swine inforamation. plus i want my book back!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

My biggest river run brown.








Caught this one using a hex nymph from a well known north western lower MI river. I believe it to be a river brown. Yes I did kill the fish. I would let it go if I had the chance to do it over but I don't It's still my biggest river brown, and my biggest brown ever caught on a fly (spinning rod). My friend sitting in the back of the boat had just told me I didn't know what the heck I was doing right before I made the cast. He was probably right but the fish couldn't tell! I promise to let the next one go if I ever get lucky enough to get one this big with my fly rod.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

24"...Pere Marquette...Fly Water...Fishing for Kings...Glo-Bug...Thought it was a small king at first...Had the biggest hooked jaw I had ever seen...


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Biggest brown so far is a 16 incher caught this spring on the P.M. flies only on a wooly worm. I just returned from a trip to the White River in Arkansas where I caught several rainbows around 16 inches and lost one over 18 inches. It was a great trip.


----------

